# Traffic noise disrupting frog reproduction



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Traffic noise could be ruining sex lives of frogs - Yahoo! News

It's not like we can rally to move highways away from frog habitats, but we can at least read...


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Glad to see this hit the main stream. This data was presented at the ASIH meeting up in Montreal last year. Was one of my favorite talks.


----------



## qfrog (Aug 20, 2009)

Very informative. I've never heard information on this data/research. Thanks for sharing.


----------

